# Frame and hammer fixings - any info?



## gidon (9 Oct 2008)

I'd never seen or used these before but they look nifty. What exactly is the difference and what are their pros and cons does anyone know? 
Can find very little info on them - they look ideal for attaching battens and such like ...
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## Paul Chapman (9 Oct 2008)

Hi Gidon,

Do you mean like these http://www.toolmix.com/browse/range.asp?gid=912

Useful when fitting door and window frames and stuff like that. Put the frame in place, drill through the frame and wall then, without removing the frame, hammer the plug and screw through the frame and into the wall and tighten up the screw.

Used them when I fitted a new back door and frame. Brilliant.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## wizer (9 Oct 2008)

I used them to fit the 2x4 to my workshop wall (brick). Just drill a hole and hammer them in. Solid as a rock


----------



## gidon (9 Oct 2008)

Yes that's the sort of thing - but there are two types - frame fixings:
http://www.toolstation.com/index.html?code=61889
and hammer fixings:
http://www.toolstation.com/index.html?code=24526
What's the difference?
Good to hear they are good - not really heard of them before I saw them being used. Guess I'll need some long masonry bits too?
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## jasonB (9 Oct 2008)

The "frame" fixings are set by screwing in the screw/bolt and allow you to tweak the fixing by the amount you tighten it.

The "hammer" fixings are set by hammering in the screw/bolt which has a different thread form that only bites on teh pull. used more for carcasing and fixing battens etc.

You can also get a frame fixing that will tighten by expanding the part in the wall but will not pull the "frame" towards the wall, often used for UPVC where overtightening will didtort the frame, fill any gaps with foam afterwards.

Have a look on at Fisher Fixings for an idea of whats available.

Jason


----------



## OLD (9 Oct 2008)

I think you treat the hammer fixing as a nail so its hard to remove but the frame fixing is screwed in so can be removed and plastic sleave cut to remove frame.


----------



## gidon (10 Oct 2008)

Ah ok thank you - makes sense. I'll order some of each on my next order and see how I get on.
Cheers
Gidon


----------

